# Please help me choose the right tank.



## KB_314 (24/1/15)

Hey guys,
Need some opinions. There are so many seemingly great tanks out there right now. My question isn't which is best, but which you think would best suit what I'm looking for. I'll fill you in on what that is:
At night I use an RDA, mainly for flavour and some of the more complex juices (either on a 50w mod or SMPL). I never chain vape on this but it gets daily use. I have 2 Atlantis tanks (for clouds) which I use on a 50w reg mod and sometimes CF Mod. They don't get daily use because I'm less into clouds than flavour. During the day, at work (and often at night too) I use a trusted nautilus mini, on an even more trusted Provari. That is pretty much my ADV. The mod has some power limitations - 20W, 5.5A, and doesn't fire under 0.7ohms - so definitely not designed for sub ohming or clouds. That suits me fine though, coz clouds in the office isn't ideal!

I'm looking to replace the nautilus mini ADV tank, for use on the Provari. Purely to get noticeably better flavour. I don't mind whether it's a rebuildable or commercial coils, but the tank must be reliable and not prone to leaks, gurgles etc. Clouds are fine (for the other mods) but it also needs to perform well at 1ohm or higher for the P3. I like airflow but the Atlantis (fully open) is about the airiest draw for me. The nautilus mini (fully open) is about the tightest draw I could handle. Ideally, I'd like something that can have either single or dual coil builds, but that isn't a deal breaker either way. Like I said, main thing is improved flavour, followed by reliability. 22mm or 23mm diam. is fine, but not bigger (the P3 is 23 and looks ok with either size).

(The predictable) shortlist - Goblin, Billow with nano kit, Lemo Drop, K4 clone (which I've almost ruled out after poor reviews).
PS - sub-tank mini ordered and arriving next week - if that has superb flavour, I guess the advice could also be not to bother with any on the shortlist?

Thanks for reading guys and really hope a couple of you weigh in on this 

Also, don't say "Get a REO" - I know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

For an ADV device I would definitely recommend the Lemo (Drop) - and since I have none of the other two I can't recommend them (hopefully others will chime in on what makes them better/worse than the Lemo)  

I've been using the Lemo as my primary device since 12 Nov 2014, so over two months - it's been through many many tanks/coils/wicks 

Pros:
It has great flavour (maybe not the best, but definitely better than my Kayfun/Taifun)
Fantastic adjustable airflow (open: not quite atlantis, but close / closed: not too tight but good enough for mouth-to-lung IMO)
It has never once leaked on me...even when I flooded it (just gurgled a bit) - and I have it on it's side a lot too
Super reliable - never had a problem in 2+ months
Great build quality (still using all the same pieces of my kit with no replacements/issues yet) - and there are still some spare o-rings, etc in the box
Versatile...depending on the coil, I've used it at 8W to 35W 
Easy deck to build on
Looks goooood 

Cons:
Filling is only done through a fill hole in the bottom - with a screw or rubber seal (included in kit) (top filling is possible, but not intended)
Fill Note: Even though the fill hole is small, I have successfully filled it with most bottle tip types (with no/minor spilling only) - dropper bottles are the exception (they don't work)
Bit of a PITA to dual coil (but a para coil works fantastic)

Now having said all that I have the SubTank Mini incoming too and I'd recommend waiting for yours before deciding because according to every review I've seen it has fantastic flavour and it's ease of use/versatility will probably elevate it above the Lemo overall - yes I just said that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/1/15)

free3dom said:


> For an ADV device I would definitely recommend the Lemo (Drop) - and since I have none of the other two I can't recommend them (hopefully others will chime in on what makes them better/worse than the Lemo)
> 
> I've been using the Lemo as my primary device since 12 Nov 2014, so over two months - it's been through many many tanks/coils/wicks
> 
> ...


Thanks @free3dom thats very helpful and sounds like sensible advice too! I have high hopes for the Subtank so when I saw it at VapeCartel it was a no-brainer. The industry is moving at a relentless pace so trying to be careful not to buy "duplicates". Would be great if it ticks all the boxes (especially that I had a little store credit and it basically didn't cost anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @free3dom thats very helpful and sounds like sensible advice too! I have high hopes for the Subtank so when I saw it at VapeCartel it was a no-brainer. The industry is moving at a relentless pace so trying to be careful not to buy "duplicates". Would be great if it ticks all the boxes (especially that I had a little store credit and it basically didn't cost anything



I hear you! Buying a device that is just like the one you already have, only it looks different is what I've been trying to avoid myself...and I'm just so happy with the current setup that it's hard to really justify it.

As to the SubTank mini, here's what compelled me to get it:

As an exclusive RTA user (Lemo/Kayfun/Taifun) it was first and foremost that it was an RTA 

Second, it fills like any other Kanger tank (and my Taifun) so you can replace the coil/wick without having to empty it (big plus in my book)
The fact that I can carry a tiny coil (or two) with me at all times makes it a great device on the go even though I will be using it in RTA mode - just in case something goes wrong with my build.

It looks absolutely fantastic...truly one of the best looking tanks I've ever seen - this is very subjective and I'm obsessed with red 

Glass tank (even though it's the norm nowadays)...the Kayfun/Taifun are both plastic and I do have some cracks in the Taifun from my DIY juice  And the Mini even comes with a spare glass tank in the box 

It holds 4.5ml liquid (in either RBA/coil mode) - that's about the perfect amount as I hardly ever fill the 5ml Lemo all the way

It has adjustable airflow on the outside and seems to offer decent airflow

The reviewers all rave about the flavour

I was going to get the 25mm original version (have no issue with that size, even though it's not ideal), but I held out long enough and that now seems like the best idea I ever made. The original takes 6ml in coil mode and only 4.2ml in RBA mode - so the mini actually holds a tad more in RBA mode and it's smaller 

I like the idea of the "posts" on the mini's build deck, and I think it is really what improves the flavour...unlike the original it does not have a solid base, only two rectangular posts on each side and the airflow hole is lowered in between. This will also make building a bit easier on the smaller deck I think.

The commercial coils are easily rebuildable (RipTrippers did a video on it just a few days ago - looks very very easy to do).


So as you may have noticed, this device has me even more excited than the Lemo did before I got that and I still love the Lemo after extended use. So I'm hoping that my research and observations on this device will pay off and it will live up to the near godlike status it has achieved in my head

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/1/15)

I hear you! Now I really can't wait till Friday. I guess the big question is going to be how well it performs in RTA mode vs Lemo and the likes. Definitely has crazy versatility. I don't have anything to compare it to, but you should definitely write about it once you've played around with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

For me The flavor from the Kayfun 3.1 is awesome, but when it comes to clones there is some tweaking with the chimney and the fill hole to make it gurgle and leak proof, its nothing major about 3 minutes work in total but I know that the Kayfun is not every ones cup of tea so just my 10cents.

I am still new to the K4 as I only got my girls on Tuesday. I am getting there and today made some major breakthroughs on the K4. Once I have it figured down to a T I will post exactly what I did. So far I can say that allot of the stuff that I have read isn't all top stuff. the tweaks on the K4 is actually rather minor. My luck has it that I have 3 so I can isolate the changes that worked before I make the post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/1/15)

Arthster said:


> For me The flavor from the Kayfun 3.1 is awesome, but when it comes to clones there is some tweaking with the chimney and the fill hole to make it gurgle and leak proof, its nothing major about 3 minutes work in total but I know that the Kayfun is not every ones cup of tea so just my 10cents.
> 
> I am still new to the K4 as I only got my girls on Tuesday. I am getting there and today made some major breakthroughs on the K4. Once I have it figured down to a T I will post exactly what I did. So far I can say that allot of the stuff that I have read isn't all top stuff. the tweaks on the K4 is actually rather minor. My luck has it that I have 3 so I can isolate the changes that worked before I make the post.


...and the Kayfun starts to creep back into the equation. Thanks @Arthster I'd be very interested to see that post once you've figured it all out. The "fiddling to get it to work right" is the main thing that was putting me off coz for an ADV that isn't perfect - but if it's just a couple of simple tweaks, once off, I'd be open to this rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (24/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> ...and the Kayfun starts to creep back into the equation. Thanks @Arthster I'd be very interested to see that post once you've figured it all out. The "fiddling to get it to work right" is the main thing that was putting me off coz for an ADV that isn't perfect - but if it's just a couple of simple tweaks, once off, I'd be open to this rta



I can honestly say that the top fill on the K4 works amazingly well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (24/1/15)

The Subtank mini would suit you just fine IMO. It is 22mm in Diameter and Kangertech sells coils @ 1.2ohm as well as 0.5ohm, you also have the option to rebuild your own coils as it comes with an RBA deck.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> I hear you! Now I really can't wait till Friday. I guess the big question is going to be how well it performs in RTA mode vs Lemo and the likes. Definitely has crazy versatility. I don't have anything to compare it to, but you should definitely write about it once you've played around with it



Will definitely give it a nice write up as soon as I get my grubby paws on it - especially as compared to the Lemo 

For now I'll say that I think you've made a good decision with getting the SubTank, and if it works as well as I expect then maybe in the future you can add a goblin/billow to it - these are mainly intended for dual coils so they would be different enough to have in addition to the SubTank IMO 

Edit: Here is a quick video on the SubTank mini if you want to get yourself all worked up like I am


----------

